# us family of four moving to Toronto needing advice



## goblue20 (Dec 11, 2011)

I may be moving to Toronto with my wife and two kids as an expat. Could anyone recommend areas to live in (my office will be in the city) but looking for good safe family areas (Kids are involved in sports)......restaurants, sports, Christian Church......might even be interested in the city....just not sure.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

goblue20 said:


> I may be moving to Toronto with my wife and two kids as an expat. Could anyone recommend areas to live in (my office will be in the city) but looking for good safe family areas (Kids are involved in sports)......restaurants, sports, Christian Church......might even be interested in the city....just not sure.


Recommending areas in the GTA depend much on what your budget will withstand.
Will you rent or buy? How much for rental or mortgage payment? Size of property required? House or apartment?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Auld Yin is right. You really have to establish a budget for rent or buying a house. If you are planning to rent will it be an apartment, townhouse or detached house? Do you have any problem taking the subway or commuter train to work or do you plan to drive? The more you explain your requirements, the more we can help.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

goblue20 said:


> I may be moving to Toronto with my wife and two kids as an expat. Could anyone recommend areas to live in (my office will be in the city) but looking for good safe family areas (Kids are involved in sports)......restaurants, sports, Christian Church......might even be interested in the city....just not sure.


As the others have said, need more info. I lived on Sherwood Ave just north of Yonge & Eglinton. Great area.

Visit YONGE EGLINTON and discover a world you thought you knew


----------

